# Impossible installer bootcamp et partitionner hd



## MACEUX75 (26 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai un vrai casse tête :
MacBook Pro (13-inch, 2017, Four Thunderbolt 3 Ports)3,5 GHz Intel Core i716 Go 2133 MHz LPDDR3
bootcamp refuse de partitionner, et de même si j'essaye de partitionner avec utilitaire de disque cela aboutit à un échec .

diskutil List donne :

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            246.4 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 62.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```
Si quelqu'un a une idée, merci de votre retour !



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## MACEUX75 (26 Novembre 2019)

*Voilà ce qui se passe quand je tente de partitionner indépendamment de Bootcamp, en fait bootcamp rencontre le même problème ... Le code d’erreur de redimensionnement du conteneur APFS qui est 49187, peut à priori avoir différentes causes, je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais je m'exténue à essayer d'en sortir ...  *


```
Exécution de l’opération 1 sur 1 : Ajoutez « Sans titre » en scindant « Macintosh HD »…
Alignement du delta de diminution sur 500 120 481 792 octets et ciblage d’une nouvelle taille de stockage physique de 500 120 481 792 octets
A déterminé que la taille minimale du stockage physique ciblé de ce conteneur APFS était de 361 532 715 008 octets
Redimensionnement du conteneur APFS désigné par la référence de conteneur disk1
Le stockage physique APFS en cours de redimensionnement est disk0s2
Vérification du système de stockage
Mode en direct actif.
Exécution de fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume.
Checking the container superblock.
Checking the EFI jumpstart record.
Checking the space manager.
Checking the object map.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
Checking the object map.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the snapshots.
Checking snapshot 1 of 2.
Checking snapshot 2 of 2.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
Checking the object map.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the snapshots.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
Checking the object map.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the snapshots.
Checking the APFS volume superblock.
Checking the object map.
Checking the fsroot tree.
Checking the snapshot metadata tree.
Checking the extent ref tree.
Checking the snapshots.
Verifying allocated space.
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (167117045+1) bitmap address (13f6b)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (167449032+1) bitmap address (13f75)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (195087883+1) bitmap address (146a2)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (202786591+1) bitmap address (143ab)
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (217350388+1) bitmap address (12cab)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK.
Le code de sortie de la vérification du système de stockage est 0.
Réduction du stockage physique APFS disk0s2 de 1 000 240 963 584 à 500 120 481 792 octets
Réduction des structures de données APFS
Le code d’erreur de redimensionnement du conteneur APFS est 49187
Un problème est survenu lors du redimensionnement des structures du conteneur APFS.
L’opération a échoué…
```


----------



## MACEUX75 (28 Novembre 2019)

Voilà un post diskutil list dans le terminal de la partition de recovery ! Hello, il y a quelqu'un que ça intéresse ? Ce serait bien gentil de me donner un point de vue !  J'essaye un peu tout ce qui peut paraitre raisonnable, en vain ! 


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         1.0 TB     disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            247.3 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 62.6 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.6 GB     disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk20

-bash-3.2#
```


----------

